# Fensterputzer :-)



## Made_in_Essen (4. Sep. 2008)

Hallo.

Unser Teichboden wird von einer durchgängigen Schicht braungrünem Etwas bedeckt. Das ansich stört mich ja nicht weiter, aber vielleicht kann man ja dagegen doch etwas unternehmen....meine Schwiegereltern finden das nämlich nicht ganz so schön.
Als Kind kannte ich vom Aquarium "Fensterputzerfische"....den richtigen Namen kenne ich nicht. Jedoch sahen sie aus wie der Fisch auf dem Bild. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt´s solche Fische auch für den Gartenteich????
Was muß ich machen damit sich diese Fische wohlfühlen???


Vielen Dank

Tobias


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Hallo Tobias,
das auf dem Bild sind blaue Antennenwelse.
Das in Deinem Teich sind wahrscheinlich Algen,ist doch schöner als die Folie 
oder?
               Gruss Christian.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Achso vergessen,wenn fallen mir da nur Gründlinge ein.
Das wird aber denke ich keine Lösung sein.

              Gruss Christian.


----------



## Made_in_Essen (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Mich persönlich stört das auch nicht.....nur leider ist der Teich ja nicht in meinem Garten 
Leider ist das kein "festgewachsener" Algenteppich, sondern läßt sich ganz leicht aufwirbeln......vorallem von den Fischen! Das trübt dann "etwas" die Sicht :-(


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Hi Tobias,

das auf dem Teichgrund nennt sich Mulm. Besteht aus abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten, Tierleichen Algen, Bakterienrasen, Futterresten und Fischkot. Ist nicht zu vermeiden und auch vollkommen natürlich. Überhand nimmt es aber wenn Fische zu viel schei... (stark gefüttert werden ). Das wird dann nur durch absaugen los

MfG Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

aber bitte nie den teich komplett absaugen und das *gereinigte* wasser in diesen zurückleiten, sondern nur stückweise.


wenn ich meinen pondovac 3 benutze kommt durch den feinmaschigen beutel trotzdem etwas in den teich zurück - in so einem fall eben nur den halben teich säubern

wenn du das zeuch in die beete leitest kannst auch den teich in einem zug säubern (aber nicht so viel aufwirbeln wg. der fischies)


----------



## Klausile (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Hallo Tobias,

auf dem Bild sind wirklich Antennenwelse zu sehen. Ob nun der einfach blaue Antennenwels oder ein anderen ist ja egal.
Ich weiß das die Tiere gerne als "Fensterputzer" verkauft werden, das miese dabei ist aber, das die nur im juvenielen Stadium Algen fressen, als adulte Tiere machen die sich über die Pflanzen her - des weiteren werden die Tiere für viel Aquarien einfach zu groß. Und unsere Teich sind für diese Fische einfach zu kalt.

Das bringt mich auf das unter Aquarianern heiß diskutierte Thema "Funktionsfische" denn diese gibt es weder fürs Glasbecken, noch für den Teich. Mit den meisten Teichfischen hast du ja schon __ Pflanzenfresser eingesetzt. Beobachte mal die Goldfische und Koi. Was die an Algen zu fressen bekommen, das futtern die auch. Einige schwören auf Fledermausfische - aber auch da ist die Überwinterung nicht ohne.

Also einfach den Grünbelag als schön empfinden, oder den Schwiegereltern ne Bürste in die Hand drücken, die können was sie ja stört dann wegschrubben.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Marlowe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Hallo und Guten Tag!


"Funktionsfische" gibt es allerdings doch!

Siamensis frißt lange Fadenalgen, dass es eine Freude ist!

Für den Teich sind die Tiere allerdings nicht geeignet, da wärmebedürftig.



Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Klausile (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Hallo Marlowe,

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, "Funktionsfisch" sind Fische die nur auf Grund einer Eigenschaft gekauft werden. Meist haben die dann kein so tolles Leben, weil die Bedürfnisse der Tiere nicht beachtet werden.

Man sollte sich seine "feuchten Mitbewohner" zuerst danach aussuchen, welche Bedingungen man ihnen bieten kann. Danach kommen persönliche Vorlieben wie z.B. Aussehen, Verhalten o. Ä..

Erst dann sollte man sich überlegen ob es aus der vorher getroffenen Auswahl einige Arten gibt, die einem die Pflege erleichtern.

Ich habe in all meinen Aquarien Fische die perfekt in das jeweilige Biotop passen und mir die Arbeit etwas erleichtern - daran ist nichts verkehrtes. 

Nur wer zuerst die Frage stellt: "Welche Fisch fressen Fadenalgen" und sich dann __ Graskarpfen in  einen 2000 L Teich setzt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn weder die Pflanzen noch die Karpfen wachsen.

Gruß Klaus (der auch schon einige Fehler bei der Fischauswahl gemacht hat)


----------



## Marlowe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fensterputzer *

Lieber Klaus,

ich stimme zu!

Ein Mißverständnis lag nicht vor. So und nicht anders (als durch Dich beschrieben) stelle ich mir die Haltung von Tieren vor.


Extrem herzlicher Gruß,

keep on rocking,

Sir Marlowe


----------

